# Duct Tape hedgehogs!



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I love to duct tape. Make whatever I can out of it. Hats, wallets, pens, flowers, etc.

So, I combined my love for duct tape and my love for hedgies to create:










The one on the green background is based off of:









It's um..it turned out meh. It's hard because there's no 'in between' duct tape colors...like I have to choose to go one way or another... I did my best, and I'm not exactly pleased with it. -_-

The other hedgehog made out of duct tape is a wallet. Just a simple, one pouch wallet that can hold folded in half bills.

Looking for a new hedgie model for something like the one based off the picture. Any volunteers? (try to keep it simple as possible. 'Pure'/solid colors preferably, with the exception of quills. Also try to keep colors from clashing, like the hand and the tan of hedgie did.)

There's a picture of a hedgehog in a purple tutu I found on Google, and I remember someone posting it here...but forget who and don't want to recreate it out of tape without their permission. Lemme know if that's your hedgie in the purple tutu!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

How cute!

I know which purple tutu you're talking about, but I'm not sure whose it is. But I know southernsweet made Quinlee a tutu a while back: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/19909-quinnlee-doesn-t-like-her-tutu.html


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

That's adorable!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess purple tutu hedgie was Amelia. She belongs to Christemo (username on the boards), so you could PM her to ask.  I'm sure she'd appreciate you asking first - I know that picture has been spread around like wildlife, which is nice, but not often credited to her.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! I'll go see.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww, those are awesome!

When doing art projects, it's always good to remember that sometimes, our taste exceeds our skill. So if you're not happy with something, that's because your taste is excellent, and you need more practice so your skill level can meet your own expectations!


----------

